# Eastern Traildigger oder Eastern Ramrodder???



## tobimbas (16. März 2009)

Hey, könnt ihr mir vll bei der auswahl helfen?

Wäre echt supa.... THX schonmal....


----------



## qam (17. März 2009)

Spitzen Thread mit top Beitrag.

WTP Addict.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (17. März 2009)

saaaaaber riiiiiiiiider....and the star sheriffs....in the sky!


----------

